# ISTP vs. ISFP



## zazara

beckAgrech said:


> I am an artist but I am also logical. I test ISTP I think my emotions through, but essentially that is through poetry that I do that. I am not sure of my type because I relate to both extremely well. I write emotional poetry. I feel hard when I feel and I like to help others. I am leaning towards ISFP but I am also very logical. Not sensitive and have the ISTP sense of humour. I'm lost


I don't think being sensitive has to do much with feeling.. or being very emotional even. 

I'm an ISFP but people see me as cold or harsh at times. I don't show much emotion, but I strive to understand how I feel about things and what is important to me. It doesn't directly connect to others at all which makes it a bit hard to tell on the surface level. My feelings come out only when someone truly gets to know me. 

You just have to know if you use Fi or Ti as your dominant function.


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

Its not about if your cold and harsh. Its about WHY your cold and harsh.

For example an ISFP would be cold and harsh to somebody who has opposing idealogies because of Fi.

While Ti would be could and harsh to somebody who is being illogical about a situation.


----------



## ferroequinologist

beckAgrech said:


> I am an artist but I am also logical. I test ISTP I think my emotions through, but essentially that is through poetry that I do that. I am not sure of my type because I relate to both extremely well. I write emotional poetry. I feel hard when I feel and I like to help others. I am leaning towards ISFP but I am also very logical. Not sensitive and have the ISTP sense of humour. I'm lost


I would think that, as an ISFP, you would feel very comfortable living in your feelings (not emotions, per se, but feelings), i.e. thinking things through, not based on cold logic or proof or organization, but based purely on a sense that something is right or wrong, or good or bad--even if it's just for yourself, vs. everybody else. I think, also, that if you are Fi dom, you will actually almost prefer to wander through these thoughts--totally immersed in these sorts of things. But when in public, you will find yourself totally incapable of explaining them. You won't resort to feelings as a self-defense, when under stress. To the contrary, when threatened or under stress, you will more likely resort to logic (however poor it is pointed out to you to be, you will still hold to it), and desire some sort of rational reason for escaping or explaining the stress, and in such circumstances, you will be ignorant or blind to how your feelings are actually driving this weird external logic. That is the ISFP way of looking at things...

I don't know how ISTP would do it, but it seems to me that it would be opposite. Internally, you are driven by a logic which doesn't allow feelings or subjective criteria, without any sort of basis in logic, or that doesn't hold to the basis on which you are deciding things to hold sway on your conclusions. But under stress, you will find yourself resorting to emotions and feelings to justify what you are doing, and consider then that external logic is not the issue, and that it doesn't belong or can't explain what you are experiencing, and this will also make you feel helpless, and maybe cause you to lash out at others for their inability to understand your feelings, or for their appeal to external logic. Like I said, though, I only have limited understanding of Dom-Ti and inferior Fe, so it's kind of confusing to me, as I've only seen it from the outside. I'd ask yourself, though, if my description of ISFP feels right for you, or "off" somehow...


----------



## yuzu

I have an ISTP friend and she is quite different from me. ISTP's get bored easily. More so than I would, not sure about other ISFP's though. I think ISFP's appreciate things more than ISTP's would would even if it really isn't their thing. Both don't like activities that take too long to finish I guess, or seem strenuous, things with much effort?
She likes to fix things or problems, like an ISTJ would, though the ISTJ would think about it instead. I can be stubborn and try to fix/open things but usually give up. We both would say "let me try". 
ISTP's really don't like strong emotions in their enviroment nor do they express or acknowledge them well, unless they are happy and excited! They want to move away from the emotions haha. I personally am drawn to emotions and understand them more. 
The ISTP is more literal and matter of fact, ISFP more kind and softspoken. ISTP more "duh" ISFP more "it's okay". ISTP can annoy others with mean and deadpan words, ISFP can annoy others with some illogical questions when they're really just checking. ISTP sticks mostly to their guns and definetly knows what they like or not like, ISFP is more spontaneous and usually chooses play over work.


----------



## suzypike

mcgooglian said:


> Well, ISTPs strongest function is their Introverted Thinking and ISFPs use Introverted Feeling, so do you find yourself deciding things based on how you feel about it or based on logic? That's pretty much the best way to tell. ISTPs also tend to be fairly adventurous.


It depends on the decision I'm making. If I'm buying a car or a decision in my career I use logic. In fact I probably use logic more. But if it's something that is within the realm of my principles or I have an emotional stake in I always go with my intuition. 
It just depends on the situation. When my emotions kick in, my brain checks out.


----------



## suzypike

Anadyomenos said:


> Take this as an example: there are 3 friends in a room, one of them is sad and is crying, .....The ISFP one will silently empathize with the crying friend, most likely only hug you and let you cry, cry, cry until you stop. He will offer at the most a smile, but we ISFP's don't like to "spoil" other people's feeling nor our feelings.


OMG! You just described exactly what I do, and exactly why I do it! Wow.


----------



## suzypike

Also, just to complicate things further, I think I use logic most of the time because I feel it is the right thing to do. But, if it leads me to a choice that I feel is wrong, I will go with "my gut" every time. 
(Obviously, I like this topic... :blushed: )


----------



## Amacey

Can somebody plz tell me why y profile picture is not showing


----------



## ferroequinologist

Amacey said:


> Can somebody plz tell me why y profile picture is not showing


You also need to set up an avatar photo. I don't remember how, but it's somewhere on your own profile page...


----------



## suzypike

@Amacey 
Go to Settings, top left of this screen
Then edit Avatar and Edit Profile Picture. 
Make sure your Avatar pic is small enough 
Your best bet is to upload from your own computer/phone.


----------



## Redhotpengy

ontic said:


> Thanks for that insight. I can relate to that 'awkwardness' when in love. I vividly remember experiencing that for each girl that I've dated. In the end I relied on my Ti to observe others methods of how one should act when in loved, and then act accordingly. Feeling rarely came into it.
> 
> Back to the topic...
> 
> I too used to wonder whether or not I was ISTP or ISFP. A whole number of things eventually led me to to believe that I was 'T'.
> 
> The main pointer was looking at my hobbies. I enjoy sport, computers, cooking, and cars. All of which have a joint sense of Ti or Se about them. The cars and computers where both especially more under the 'mechanical' category, rather than arty farty - pointing to ISTP.
> 
> Another big pointer (perhaps the best) was listening to what others around me thought of me. People describe me as cool, collected, often reserved, unemotional, technically minded, spontanious, a litte disorganised, and so on...the two underlined adjectives point to Ti.
> 
> Finally, one thing (I think) that often sets Fi and Ti apart is how adventurous a person is. I know that I crave adventure and adrenaline rushes, often to my undoing. Though this adventurous side is usually more of a 'closet adventurer' than an 'open adventurer' which I would expect an ESTP would classify as.
> 
> Hope that helps a little. :laughing:


I too am trying to figure out whether I'm an ISTP or ISFP. My interest also lies in less artsy things, although I love photography and cinematography, and I can spend hours in photoshop fixing the stupidest details; some of my hobbies include cooking/baking, aviation, computers, video editing. I love being in an aesthetic environments, I can stand places that look ugly, but I'm not going to appreciate it enough to study these aesthetics. I also enjoy knowing how things work, I gain much more by learning this than going to an art gallery; the thought of it is meh. People also would define me as cool, collected, reserved, unemotional, technically minded (my proficiency in computers), spontaneous, and slightly disorganised.


----------



## ferroequinologist

Redhotpengy said:


> I too am trying to figure out whether I'm an ISTP or ISFP. My interest also lies in less artsy things, although I love photography and cinematography, and I can spend hours in photoshop fixing the stupidest details; some of my hobbies include cooking/baking, aviation, computers, video editing. I love being in an aesthetic environments, I can stand places that look ugly, but I'm not going to appreciate it enough to study these aesthetics. I also enjoy knowing how things work, I gain much more by learning this than going to an art gallery; the thought of it is meh. People also would define me as cool, collected, reserved, unemotional, technically minded (my proficiency in computers), spontaneous, and slightly disorganised.


Well... you just described me--at least most of the time. The thing is, for myself, what really drives me in the end is not the rational, thinking, cold-non-emotional things, but my values and feelings about things--things that are intangible and impossible to explain. I think that for myself, I find it easier to identify my Fi because my wife is Ti dom, and I'm _not_ like her at my core. In fact, I tend to confuse her, and yes, even frustrate her to no end with my rationality that makes no sense to her. Oddly enough, much of the time, though, I turn out to be right, even when there is no rational way to explain it. 

I had a good ISTP friend in college, and one could see the differences between us too. But I don't tend to the arts like painting, while I do love music. But I prefer my photography and more technical pursuits to create or fulfill my aesthetic/feeling needs. It's hard to explain, but to me, it is like art. The key is that we are tool-users--and even our body can be our tool--who use our tools to create a sense of peace, wholeness, or a sense of unity within ourselves. The central point of it all is to create those positive feelings, not an intellectual satisfaction that would transcend or not need feelings... It's hard for me to explain, but I would think that ISTPs would have a different sense of satisfaction vs. the ISFP's sense of feeling--our feelings seem to need the whole gamut--and doesn't shy from the negative ones--and can even wallow in the negative ones--melancholic or tragic or even pain and anger--while the ISTP would want to avoid any expression of overt feeling, and even escape from it (internally) when it gets too emotional around others.


----------



## Redhotpengy

ferroequinologist said:


> Well... you just described me--at least most of the time. The thing is, for myself, what really drives me in the end is not the rational, thinking, cold-non-emotional things, but my values and feelings about things--things that are intangible and impossible to explain. I think that for myself, I find it easier to identify my Fi because my wife is Ti dom, and I'm _not_ like her at my core. In fact, I tend to confuse her, and yes, even frustrate her to no end with my rationality that makes no sense to her. Oddly enough, much of the time, though, I turn out to be right, even when there is no rational way to explain it.
> 
> I had a good ISTP friend in college, and one could see the differences between us too. But I don't tend to the arts like painting, while I do love music. But I prefer my photography and more technical pursuits to create or fulfill my aesthetic/feeling needs. It's hard to explain, but to me, it is like art. The key is that we are tool-users--and even our body can be our tool--who use our tools to create a sense of peace, wholeness, or a sense of unity within ourselves. The central point of it all is to create those positive feelings, not an intellectual satisfaction that would transcend or not need feelings... It's hard for me to explain, but I would think that ISTPs would have a different sense of satisfaction vs. the ISFP's sense of feeling--our feelings seem to need the whole gamut--and doesn't shy from the negative ones--and can even wallow in the negative ones--melancholic or tragic or even pain and anger--while the ISTP would want to avoid any expression of overt feeling, and even escape from it (internally) when it gets too emotional around others.


Thanks for the explanation. That sounds a lot like me, especially the first paragraph. However I usually want to avoid any overt expressions of feelings or give them, because it makes me feel uneasy. Even when I'm forced to watch a romantic film, the kissing scenes are cringeworthy. Maybe it's personal. I usually block those out who try to get really close, with the exception of being the one person I love. Maybe I'm just more emotional detached than usual ISFPs.


----------



## Acadia

I'm going through the same thing right now. My Fi, Ti, and Se are about equally developed. I have strong beliefs in causes that I fight for, I'm argumentative, and I can be somewhat careless. 

I love adventure, and I need to touch things with my hands to understand them. I do a lot of climbing, hiking, cycling; and I try to make my decisions based on logic. my ex-boyfriend and I would fight frequently because he had radical earth shattering ideas and wanted to implement them in drastic ways; I would argue that based on fact and logic he was wrong, it wouldn't make a difference, and practical decision-making would work better in the long-run. I think he and I were both SPs, because we had many similar tendencies--be outside, burn energy, climb, hike, run, bike, play, learn from doing, adventure--and then return to our apartment some twenty-times because we forgot something that we left at home. We both hated commitments. But his decisions were super fiery and honestly factually wrong in a lot of ways. I use Fi in a lot of ways; I'm a vegetarian, I hate talking about my feelings and I'm super individualistic. I think I'm more introverted, but I never would seem that way to my close friends. 

I'm tremendously in the moment, thinking about the future makes me nervous, I'm only interested in ideas if they can be implemented, and I learn through doing. I do love arts, like photography, drawing, technical and performance theatre, as well as guitar. I'm an enneagram 7w8 sx/so. 

If someone could help me out, I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## februarystars

heartofpompeii said:


> I'm going through the same thing right now. My Fi, Ti, and Se are about equally developed. I have strong beliefs in causes that I fight for, I'm argumentative, and I can be somewhat careless.
> 
> I love adventure, and I need to touch things with my hands to understand them. I do a lot of climbing, hiking, cycling; and I try to make my decisions based on logic. my ex-boyfriend and I would fight frequently because he had radical earth shattering ideas and wanted to implement them in drastic ways; I would argue that based on fact and logic he was wrong, it wouldn't make a difference, and practical decision-making would work better in the long-run. I think he and I were both SPs, because we had many similar tendencies--be outside, burn energy, climb, hike, run, bike, play, learn from doing, adventure--and then return to our apartment some twenty-times because we forgot something that we left at home. We both hated commitments. But his decisions were super fiery and honestly factually wrong in a lot of ways. I use Fi in a lot of ways; I'm a vegetarian, I hate talking about my feelings and I'm super individualistic. I think I'm more introverted, but I never would seem that way to my close friends.
> 
> I'm tremendously in the moment, thinking about the future makes me nervous, I'm only interested in ideas if they can be implemented, and I learn through doing. I do love arts, like photography, drawing, technical and performance theatre, as well as guitar. I'm an enneagram 7w8 sx/so.
> 
> If someone could help me out, I'd really appreciate it!


Most of this could be either. Hmm maybe look at whether you use Te or Fe more? One way is how do you behave when 'in the grip' of the inferior function? E.g. when extremely stressed to the point where you feel you lose control and aren't behaving like yourself, are you more inclined to suddenly become like a weird version of an Fe-dom - socialising loads, expressing feelings more and perhaps inappropriately, making Fe judgements etc? (ISTP in the grip) 

Or are you more inclined to act like a crazy version of ENTJ, lose your temper and scare your family members  (ISFP in the grip)

My instinct says if you at some point thought you were ESTP, maybe you are actually ISTP. ISFP and ESTP just seem super different to me.


----------



## Acadia

februarystars said:


> Most of this could be either. Hmm maybe look at whether you use Te or Fe more? One way is how do you behave when 'in the grip' of the inferior function? E.g. when extremely stressed to the point where you feel you lose control and aren't behaving like yourself, are you more inclined to suddenly become like a weird version of an Fe-dom - socialising loads, expressing feelings more and perhaps inappropriately, making Fe judgements etc? (ISTP in the grip)
> 
> Or are you more inclined to act like a crazy version of ENTJ, lose your temper and scare your family members  (ISFP in the grip)
> 
> My instinct says if you at some point thought you were ESTP, maybe you are actually ISTP. ISFP and ESTP just seem super different to me.


Hmm I think it kinda depends again. when heartbroken and stressed out in that way, I went out all the time. I had to be around other people. And I definitely told random people that I'd been dumped, like the shopkeeper of a headshop, hahah he gave me free bandanas. I would never do that normally, oh man, That is a good indicator. 

But at the same time, I lose my temper really easily in very stressful situations. My mother has told me I've frightened her before. she's super sensitive though, I'd never harm a fly.  storming out is not unusual for me in the heat of a fight, and I can get pretty shout-y and resentful. 

I think you're probably right, it's just so tough to make that call.


----------



## Sadist

Ones, emotional. The other isn't.


----------



## Inveniet

The difference is so glaringly obvious that to not spot it is called lazyness.
Now go forth and sin no more you bad bad person.


----------



## JB Nobody

You know that warm and fuzzy feeling you get when you look at a beautiful piece of art? You're an ISFP.

You know that sense of satisfaction you get when you figured out the technical reason why that piece of art grabbed your attention? You're an ISTP.

Have you ever initiated a heartfelt hug with an acquaintance? ISFP

Have you ever had the urge to execute a judo move when a likable acquaintance hugs you? ISTP

Do you glad it "just works", never really concerned about how the pieces work together? ISFP

Do you have a work bench full of half-finished projects? ISTP

Etc., you get the idea.


----------



## Graig

The Myers & Briggs Foundation - Thinking or Feeling

That site goes over the way each one makes decisions. Feelers are more people focused


----------



## Graig

JB Nobody said:


> You know that warm and fuzzy feeling you get when you look at a beautiful piece of art? You're an ISFP.
> 
> You know that sense of satisfaction you get when you figured out the technical reason why that piece of art grabbed your attention? You're an ISTP.
> 
> Have you ever initiated a heartfelt hug with an acquaintance? ISFP
> 
> Have you ever had the urge to execute a judo move when a likable acquaintance hugs you? ISTP
> 
> Do you glad it "just works", never really concerned about how the pieces work together? ISFP
> 
> Do you have a work bench full of half-finished projects? ISTP
> 
> Etc., you get the idea.



Haha this is perfect


----------



## LittleOrange

Lol, I was in a pizzeria yesterday with my ISTP dad. We go there pretty often and know everyone there. When we entered we noticed they have a different cook (they used to have a personable chubby guy who we liked). So when the waitress came, my ISTP dad asked "So, where is the fat guy?" I immidiately yelled "No! Shhhh! Don´t say that, are you crazy?" And he was like "What? Why?" Lol. Luckily the waitress didn´t hear him!


----------



## JoetheBull

Not going to lie. After reading all this I think I might be even more confused and unsure of my MBTI lol


----------



## hypernova_calm

Eh, I don't quite understand the confusion. I swear my younger sister is an ISFP and we are damn near opposites, seemingly. We annoy the hell out of each other but we also get along extremely well. It's funny how she is always trying to extract an emotional response from me, on the other hand I am always countering her irrational feelings with cold logic.


----------



## whitewarrior11

I stumbled upon this thread and felt relieved to see other people are on the same boat 

I do relate to a lot of ISTP things: I can be very skeptical and not make any decision because I don't understand what is going on. I love to know how things work and very happy to find this through hands-on experience. 

On the other hand, when losing my temper, I can be frightful to other people. In those situations, I rarely understand my feelings. But I can appreciate and love to see good-looking things, mostly architecture but also art. I love to create (video game designer training) and can make decisions just usin my gut feeling without any real reason.

When I want to know if I am using logic or feelings to make decisions, I seem to find an equal number of examples for both. When someone goes through a tough emotional time, I can feel empathy but cannot really understand why. 

Online tests always show me as 48-52% Thinker, 48-52% Feeler. 

It would probably help me to know better the other functions, for both types.


----------



## AliceKettle

I'm starting to think I'm an ISTP. I usually get ISFP, but maybe I'm an ISTP. Maybe, I have traits of both. Like, for instance, I don't share my feelings with many people, besides close family and friends. However, when I do something to someone else that makes me feel guilty, I know that I should feel guilty, but I sometimes tell my close family or friends about it because I don't like feeling guilty, and desperately want to find a reason why I shouldn't be. I guess it could be either inferior Te under stress or a Ti-Fe loop. My interests apply more to Fi-dom, though. I prefer fiction over non-fiction, I like romance, I like singing, I want to be a teacher, I'm good at English, I'm bad with math, science, and computers, I listen to music that reflects my mood.


----------



## Jagbas

AliceKettle said:


> I don't share my feelings with many people, besides close family and friends. However, when I do something to someone else that makes me feel guilty, I know that I should feel guilty, but I sometimes tell my close family or friends about it because I don't like feeling guilty, and desperately want to find a reason why I shouldn't be. I guess it could be either inferior Te under stress or a Ti-Fe loop.


Why do you associate this with istp (if you do)? I don't understand the guilt thing :/

I don't share my feelings with anyone, not even family. And i don't always feel guilty, even though i might wonder if people expect me to.



> My interests apply more to Fi-dom, though. I prefer fiction over non-fiction, I like romance, I like singing, I want to be a teacher, I'm good at English, I'm bad with math, science, and computers, I listen to music that reflects my mood.


I like fiction; don't prefer romance but sci-fi and mistery/thrillers; I am bad at maths but love science and some pc stuff; bad at drawing and writing...etcetc

None of these make me either isfp or istp, but the way I perceive and reason through the world


----------



## Acadia

I used to mistype as an ISTP, because of my tendency to nitpick people's arguments and my insensitivity toward calling them out, but that does not a Ti-dom make. 

Also @AliceKettle and @Mysa, I can't stand romance ._. so much of it is stuffy and superficial. I don't even pursue it that much in my own life. 

I also don't share my feelings much. Sometimes I do once I process them and understand them, but I need to reflect on my own for that. My boss tells me I have a "high emotional quotient" compared to a co-worker who frequently bursts into tears. 

I'm completing my wildlife biologist certification as well as my Master's in Environmental Science. I've been told I'm a gifted writer, an okay-artist, and definitely a shit mathematician--I have dyscalculia, but I also lack interest in it. I was not strong with science as a child, but once it became my focus and my passion, have muddled through. I do find some stuff interesting; I'm focusing on wildlife epidemiology as influenced by climate factors. 

I try to make up for my misgivings with gestures rather than statements. 

I also love sports, and border on being Se-dom probably for my sheer level of physical energy. 

I came to the conclusion that I'm Fi-dom simply because of the way I live my life. I'm literally on this path because I feel like it's the right thing to do with my life, and whenever I gravitate too far away from it, I do feel that guilt. Because it's not who I am, and it's not where I'm "supposed" to be. I think one of my co-workers (different than the cryer) is Ti dom or aux. And she also does what she loves, but she's less tuned into the idea of a 'purpose' and kinda just does what she wants. She also puts on a face around people, and I just kinda am who I am.


----------



## AliceKettle

ferroequinologist said:


> I would think that, as an ISFP, you would feel very comfortable living in your feelings (not emotions, per se, but feelings), i.e. thinking things through, not based on cold logic or proof or organization, but based purely on a sense that something is right or wrong, or good or bad--even if it's just for yourself, vs. everybody else. I think, also, that if you are Fi dom, you will actually almost prefer to wander through these thoughts--totally immersed in these sorts of things. But when in public, you will find yourself totally incapable of explaining them. You won't resort to feelings as a self-defense, when under stress. To the contrary, when threatened or under stress, you will more likely resort to logic (however poor it is pointed out to you to be, you will still hold to it), and desire some sort of rational reason for escaping or explaining the stress, and in such circumstances, you will be ignorant or blind to how your feelings are actually driving this weird external logic. That is the ISFP way of looking at things...
> 
> I don't know how ISTP would do it, but it seems to me that it would be opposite. Internally, you are driven by a logic which doesn't allow feelings or subjective criteria, without any sort of basis in logic, or that doesn't hold to the basis on which you are deciding things to hold sway on your conclusions. But under stress, you will find yourself resorting to emotions and feelings to justify what you are doing, and consider then that external logic is not the issue, and that it doesn't belong or can't explain what you are experiencing, and this will also make you feel helpless, and maybe cause you to lash out at others for their inability to understand your feelings, or for their appeal to external logic. Like I said, though, I only have limited understanding of Dom-Ti and inferior Fe, so it's kind of confusing to me, as I've only seen it from the outside. I'd ask yourself, though, if my description of ISFP feels right for you, or "off" somehow...


Yeah, I sound like ISFP.


----------



## Monroe

Fi-doms would keep their feelings to themselves whereas Ti-doms would -eventually-implode or explode and share a bit too much. I speak from that experience ahah. I sometimes don't hide things about myself I even should because I don't see how it matters in the long run. I've learned through trial and error with that one and still struggle with it. 

I'm very calm most of the time but when shocked or angered, I do express it intensely. When it comes to art and the like, I'm a writer and an artist but I think my goals with the work are different from Fi-doms possibly.


----------



## AliceKettle

Monroe said:


> Fi-doms would keep their feelings to themselves whereas Ti-doms would -eventually-implode or explode and share a bit too much. I speak from that experience ahah. I sometimes don't hide things about myself I even should because I don't see how it matters in the long run. I've learned through trial and error with that one and still struggle with it.
> 
> I'm very calm most of the time but when shocked or angered, I do express it intensely. When it comes to art and the like, I'm a writer and an artist but I think my goals with the work are different from Fi-doms possibly.


I've always gotten ISFP, but I had a tendency to share things inappropriately with other people back in school when I was a kid and in my teens. Most of the time, I just tried to avoid the other people who would hurt my feelings altogether, and expect them to figure it out themselves. However, whenever they would keep pushing it, and they still refused to change their ways, or whenever I felt moments of extreme doubt, I would burst into tears in front of them or yell at them in front of other people.
I remember these particular assholes who hung out with my frenemies in high school. They would always crowd up the lunch table by putting their bookbags and school supplies in the way, so that I would have to either push in a chair by myself and edge in to the smallest open space available, or move somewhere else. For a while, I kept putting up with it without saying anything about how I felt and kept moving my stuff in at the edge of the lunch table every day, because I expected my so-called "friends" to stick up for me and figure out what was wrong. But they didn't, so I sat somewhere else all alone at a table (because I've always been a loner with only a few friends, if any at all) without saying anything. Then, one of my so-called "friends" asked why I wasn't sitting with them at lunch anymore, and I said "Well, why do you think I'm not sitting with you at lunch anymore," as if it should have been the most obvious answer in the world. Finally, I got so angry that I blew up at her when I actually had to keep telling her, even though a teacher that was close to me encouraged me to tell her nicely once, because I couldn't stand the lack of consideration and respect from my so-called "friend" and I was encouraged to tell her what was wrong.


----------



## QtheCool

ISFPs create for self-expression and artistic meaning, ISTP's create for practical functions and to discover how things operate. Of course there are obvious cognitive function differences, but they're similar in a way.


----------



## ajanko

Easy answer, when a people try to hurt your feeling on Twitter.

ISTP: "f*ck off", block the account, go to sleep.
ISFP: "what did you say, suck my d*ck, choke on it!" raging like a mad man. Cannot sleep.


----------

